#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  What is it with all the 18 year olds in Vientiane?

## maco

Having been in Vientiane for a couple of weeks, the main question I have is "What is it with all the eighteen year olds?"

It seems like every girl of eighteen from the entire country has descended on the city trying to get one of those 100 USD / month jobs.

Seems every place falang eating place and every massage place  is stocked solely with these girls.  Am I wrong?  What happened to their predecessors?

----------


## Norton

> What happened to their predecessors?


Married and moved to Paris. :Smile:

----------


## 9999

I dare say it's more Vientiane flooded by teenagers lying about their age working in service industry.

----------


## raycarey

> I dare say it's more Vientiane flooded by teenagers lying about their age working in service industry.


perish the thought.

next you'll be saying that they really don't think the OP is handsome.

----------


## maco

> I dare say it's more Vientiane flooded by teenagers lying about their age working in service industry.


you're saying a lot of these eighteen-year-olds aren't even eighteen?

is a woman of twenty-two too old and retiring back to the village?

----------


## Kurgen

This thread needs pics!

----------


## Neo

And prices  :Yup:

----------


## Butterfly

most are mingers, wouldn't touch them

yes Laos is booming, it's Thailand 20 years ago, and expats are moving there very fast

business is good, and there is no nasty mafia, at least not yet.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by maco
> 
> What happened to their predecessors?
> 
> 
> Married and moved to Paris.


That would surely be an older version...days gone by.

Franco influence and reference is nearly null and void throughout what was once called "French Indochina" - Laos, Cambodia, Vietnam.

----------


## English Noodles

> there is no nasty mafia, at least not yet.


How naive are you? Like a little white snowflake who just fell from the sky.

I guess the warlords and there powerful region-wide networks are just the imagination of some guy in a suit and stuffy office in some bland looking building in Washington DC, eh?

----------


## 9999

The Laos mafia are heaps nicer they openly sell all sorts of drugs on the streets. Some even have menus.

----------


## Norgy

> Having been in Vientiane for a couple of weeks, the main question I have is "What is it with all the eighteen year olds?"
> 
> It seems like every girl of eighteen from the entire country has descended on the city trying to get one of those 100 USD / month jobs.
> 
> Seems every place falang eating place and every massage place  is stocked solely with these girls.  Am I wrong?  What happened to their predecessors?


Noticed that too. Probably government policy :smiley laughing:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> It seems like every girl of eighteen from the entire country has descended on the city


As part of Laos acceptance into the WTO the government has banned old slappers from the city centre in a bid to make downtown more aestheticly pleasing to the eye,

----------


## Thormaturge

It is quite likely that ladies are moving to Vientiane as a last stepping stone to Thailand.  With the minimum wage policy here there is high demand for people from neighbouring countries to work in restaurants, factories, massage parlours, and just about anywhere, who are willing to work for less that ThB 300 per day.

On our last visit to Phuket the waitresses at our favourite restaurant had all been replaced by Burmese girls, most of whom barely spoke any Thai.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> The Laos mafia are heaps nicer they openly sell all sorts of drugs on the streets. Some even have menus.

----------


## poorfalang

^^oH oH 
i'LL HAVE THE HAPPY TEA, THE MUSHROOM SHAKE AND THE HAPPY PIZZA

----------


## Phuketrichard

think that is a menu from Vang Vieng NOT Vientiane.

----------


## kingwilly

> "What is it with all the eighteen year olds?"


How old would you prefer them to be ?

----------


## Finney64

It's simple anthropology. The pretty ones come to Vientiane to work in the aforementioned jobs, the ugly ones are indentured in sweat shops in the suburbs making your 200 baht Lacoste polos for $5 a day

----------


## beerlaodrinker

fokin hell, that makes sense Finney, youve never mentioned you are interested in anthropolgy,

----------


## Finney64

^ that's coz usually by the time you see me I can't fukin pronounce it

----------


## snakeeyes

> ^^oH oH 
> i'LL HAVE THE HAPPY TEA, THE MUSHROOM SHAKE AND THE HAPPY PIZZA



You need something to make you happy , you miserable old git ,  :Smile:

----------


## jamiejambos

> ^^oH oH 
> i'LL HAVE THE HAPPY TEA, THE MUSHROOM SHAKE AND THE HAPPY PIZZA


 AND I'LL HAVE THE KFC BARGAIN BUCKET,oH oH AND A DIET  COKE,

----------


## wasabi

What kind of Vienetian girls are those?

----------

